# The Day It Rained Rocks



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Incredible story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Holy [email protected]


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Not to be redundant, but an incredible story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LJPurvis (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## raftkayak (Jun 6, 2012)

thnk u for the well written report, i teared up but best leave out why! 
_"It made me proud to be an American and pay taxes."_


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Wow, I have no words..


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

This story has many heroes and we give thanks to all

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Think the OP would object to sharing it on the zuckerberg-book? There's several rafting groups that might share it on to help . Or am I behind and it's already out there? Ah screw it, I'm sharing.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Do people still use the data mining ⛏⛏ site book of faces?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> Do people still use the data mining ⛏⛏ site book of faces?


Unfortunately, I do..I want to get off of it but the marketplace has some good stuff on there..Craiglist in my area is kinda dead. I thought about sharing it on FB but I never post anything on there so it would be pointless. I doubt OP would mind. It's on the www so anyone has access to the website.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

I am still just shocked at this story..Just can't make this stuff up..What an insane, (no incredible..no horrific..god I just don't know what adjective to put...) experience....Defiantly one for the books..


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I treated myself to a commercial dory & raft GC trip for my 60th birthday, Liam was one of the guides. A very talented guy. My best wishes for a speedy recovery for Kristen


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

westwatercuban said:


> I am still just shocked at this story..Just can't make this stuff up..What an insane, (no incredible..no horrific..god I just don't know what adjective to put...) experience....Defiantly one for the books..


I had the same feeling - the video was intense. After it happened a buddy told me that weather radar showed an intense amount of rain that sat over that drainage for quite awhile.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

trevko said:


> I had the same feeling - the video was intense. After it happened a buddy told me that weather radar showed an intense amount of rain that sat over that drainage for quite awhile.


It really opens your eyes to trip planning, camp setup, standing in a certain location, etc. If it looks like it's a drainage..It's most likely a drainage..Now I don't think anyone was in the wrong here in any way shape or form. It just really sheds light on how fast everything can change in the backcountry. Mother nature is a beautiful unforgiving force.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Upper canyon beaches aren't as plentiful as one would like. Most camps are there because there are drainages and the resulting sand bar. The guides did an incredible job. Respect for the desert. Luckily, the event happened while there was still light.
Love that he kept his glass of wine safe. Gotta stay hydrated, canyon style.


----------



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow, just WOW!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry if I seem insensitive but was the fatality due to a rock strike?


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

trevko said:


> The Day It Rained Rocks (harrisff.com)
> 
> This is a first person account of the incident at Tatahatso Camp in the Grand Canyon that resulted in one fatality and many casualties. The words "fucking epic" comes to mind. I worked in the Canyon for 10 years. I've been caught by a "minor" flash in Monument and was hunkering down at Ross Wheeler when the upper part of Bass was washed out (same storm the flashed Havasu & blew out the boats parked in the mouth). This is something on a entirely different level!


Just wow.


----------

